# Would you lift your work truck?



## thejman78 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm getting a new truck this month and I'm wondering what the opinion is on lift kits. I see lots of lifted commercial trucks running around, but I worry that lifting my truck will mean more wear and tear on my rig.

I'm looking at buying a new F150.

According to this website, none of the lift kits out there are bad for the truck:

http://www.tacomahq.com/66/tacoma-leveling-lift-kit/

but I'm just not sure.

Any advice for this newb would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't. I've seen guys who do and they can't even reach the ladder rack. I have a '96 Chevy 4x4 1-ton and it is lower than most rigs. That makes it easy to work out of.

I can reach the rack and the tailgate is the right height to set my saws on for small repair jobs which keeps the sawdust in the truck bed. I use the truck to work and make a living. Anything that helps it do that is good, anything that makes it harder is a no go.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

There's a few guys around here have lowered their work vehicles to make it easier to get stuff in and out. My bed sides are so high i cant reach anything unless i use the fold out bed steps.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it can look unprofessional to have a big jacked up rig. Jmo
To each his own.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't see the practicality of lifting the truck, especially one you need constant access to the bed. It doesn't allow you to carry any additional weight that I am aware of


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I don't see the practicality of lifting the truck, especially one you need constant access to the bed. It doesn't allow you to carry any additional weight that I am aware of


your payloads are the same lifted or lowered .


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> your payloads are the same lifted or lowered .


Not entirely true.
allot of spring lifts reduce your load capacity. (or at least compress allot further before the load is carried).

Nothing funnier than a lifted truck with a light load and the nose pointed sky high. Or a trailer hooked up to it.


----------



## thejman78 (Oct 7, 2012)

4 seasons said:


> I think it can look unprofessional to have a big jacked up rig.


That's an interesting point. I sort of assumed that anyone who saw the truck would just think that we're trying to put a nice truck out in the field...I wasn't planning on doing much. 2 or 3" plus some bigger wheels and tires. Not trying to make the next Big Foot or anything.

Would that still strike you as unprofessional?


----------



## thejman78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Aaron Berk said:


> Nothing funnier than a lifted truck with a light load and the nose pointed sky high. Or a trailer hooked up to it.


This is a concern of mine too, but I'm reading that a set of add-a-leafs in the back can fix this. Then of course the ride gets worse...


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I think what really matter is how much lift your talking about. 
My Frontier has a 3 inch lift so its not overly noticeable but I still get some extra ground clearance. 

In terms of more wear and tear the kit it self doesn't cause more. It's when you add larger tires that you increase stress on the steering and suspension parts


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Workability should come 1st.

2"-3" of lift wouldn't bother me, but if you can't reach over the bed side do you really want to go there?

I like my 2wd cause I can get into the bed from all sides, I don't much care for the new body styles that have the bed sides up at my neck level.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess I'm just getting old. Would have no appeal to me. Hell, I have enough trouble climbing into my stock 150. There's a reason I buy trailers with a ramp door.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I need to climb in and out to get tools or put them away. If I was going to do anything, I would lower the damn thing


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I had a 6" lift on my ram. Gas mileage goes down. I'm about 6' tall so I could still reach in the bed, but it was close to too high without getting in the bed. 

Traded that in for this one and I love that its not lifted because its much easier to get in and out of, and easier to work with in general.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hell no.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I have stock rims and tires on my f150. 

My tile guy drives a monster truck. Lifted with mudder tires, diesel engine 8ft bed with stack pipe dumping soot on everything....good times....:thumbup:

He can however pick up my tile and drive it over the Rocky mountains if he wanted to. :clap:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Isnt lifted trucks something that 20 year old kids do?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Save your money on the lift kit and put it towards a nice sleek ladder rack or a good truck box setup with a spray in liner. A clean professionally lettered truck will do more good than a lifted one...save that your weekend vehicle...


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

i lifted my old tacoma. bout 6" combined lift. i liked it but i was alot younger. now i wouldnt go over 2".


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Gary H said:


> Isnt lifted trucks something that 20 year old kids do?


No, not really....So OFG can't have a lifted rig?:whistling

Not real practical for a daily work truck...
reaching the rack, box & bed become problematic....

You will lose MPG with a lift & bigger tires...


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels that way about a lifted truck

I sure as hell want one but too me trucks are for work

What in the hell do the guys with the lifted trucks do for a living because I sure as hell chose the wrong profession


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels that way about a lifted truck
> 
> I sure as hell want one but too me trucks are for work
> 
> What in the hell do the guys with the lifted trucks do for a living because I sure as hell chose the wrong profession


The few I know who have lifted trucks live with their parents. They are around 30 years old as well lol.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Never been lifted 4x4 work truck.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

skyhook said:


> Never been lifted 4x4 work truck.


I love those internats. Wish I could find a nice one around here.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice corn binder Skyhook :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

If you lifted your truck, what would be the pay back period on your investment?


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Another thing to consider is parking garages. I work downtown Detroit sometimes and my lifted truck wouldn't fit in any of the garages, made me nervous as hell leaving it on the street with tools in the back under the cap


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Another thing to consider is parking garages. I work downtown Detroit sometimes and my lifted truck wouldn't fit in any of the garages, made me nervous as hell leaving it on the street with tools in the back under the cap


Do most full size trucks fit in parking garages stock?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> Do most full size trucks fit in parking garages stock?


I was in one garage not long ago in a basement of hospital. I was no more than 3/16th from the ceiling. If I didn't have a full tank of fuel I would have been stuck in there.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I can not venture into parking garages...:thumbsup:

Gives me a good reason to stay away from the city...:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## thejman78 (Oct 7, 2012)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Another thing to consider is parking garages.


Great point - didn't think of that. I think I have my answer...too bad too, as I was really looking forward to it!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha I whipped my van into one one day going to the hospital and my ladder rack is farther behind me

It was rush hour so cars were piled up my ass and i hit the warning bar and it swung over my rack and with all the cars behind me it kind of made for an awkward moment

I left it right in front of the hospital good thing there was construction going on cause it looked right at home


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Usually, but it's close. And I hate where they suddenly head up because my truck is long and the center of the truck goes higher because of this. 

But never had a problem so far, even with my boxes on the truck.


----------



## broncofatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

you may also want to consider automatic car washes they to have restrictions


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

broncofatboy said:


> you may also want to consider automatic car washes they to have restrictions


Good point. Our van has a ladder rack that keeps us from the auto bays!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I find it funny when i see a lifted truck with a sticker that says real men drive lifted trucks. Then a 5ft guy gets out who looks like he overdosed on riods. i don't think these guys realize how foolish they look. but to top it off they have ball sacks hanging from the rear :laughing:


Those have to be claimed as bull nuts, for legal reasons here in anaheim, Cali. If they are portrayed as human it is considered indecent display ( thats not the exact wording, but its something like that)and can get you a ticket.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

For some reason, small chicks in big trucks don't bother me as much.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

thejman78 said:


> What do you drive? A Subaru wagon with a ladder rack? LOL


HA ha:laughing:


With Diesel at $4.20/gal, that's not a bad idea! I have a 2nd gen Dodge Diesel, that at stock height would not fit in most parking garages before I put a rack on it. It is a little to high to easily reach into the bed, and my next work truck will be shorter.


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

Lettusbe, that is one sweet lookin' CTD. My '01 CTD has 280,000 on the odo. Short box with the quad cab. 

I'm with most of the rest of you, no lift on a work truck. At 59, I have enough issues with access without adding height. Our '91 CTD had a tailgate height 8" lower than the '99 CTD that we purchased. At the time we were using a gas powered air compressor for our residential roofing biz. That 8" dif in height was very noticeable. 

Guys, these trucks are engineered to work as a system. Modify that system and the driveability and reliability are necessarily impacted. No programmer or lift on our truck, but starts every day and gets us there and back with no issues. 

I will say though, that on that second generation Dodge truck, frame and drive train clearance has never really been an issue for us in our contracting or snowplowing operations.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

When i go to apprentice school i always see a bunch of lifted trucks with tints on the windows and a set of plastic balls hanging from the hitch.

Guess whos driving them?

Bunch of nit wit kids who think they know everything. I wouldnt hire one if my life depended on it.

In my eyes lifting your truck gives you an image of immaturity, basically a kid must be driving that.

To me atleast.

No offense to anyone with lifted trucks :shifty:

To each his own.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Another thing to consider is parking garages. I work downtown Detroit sometimes and my lifted truck wouldn't fit in any of the garages, made me nervous as hell leaving it on the street with tools in the back under the cap




I like the pay to park lots more than the garages there anyways.... something about being in the open makes me feel better, than parked in one of those unattended garages.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> I don't see the practicality of lifting the truck, especially one you need constant access to the bed. It doesn't allow you to carry any additional weight that I am aware of


From what I hear, try and tell that to some of the guys in Alberta... :whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> When i go to apprentice school i always see a bunch of lifted trucks with tints on the windows and a set of plastic balls hanging from the hitch.
> 
> Guess whos driving them?
> 
> ...



sounds like someone myself and brutus know... K. C.... spoiled rich brat who was on my old framing crew and brutus went to school with him


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Brutus said:


> From what I hear, try and tell that to some of the guys in Alberta... :whistling


Haha it's true. There are a lot of lifted trucks here. I remember seeing someone trying to load 4x8 sheets over the tailgate of a lifted truck. They really could have used a step ladder, what a hassle.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> sounds like someone myself and brutus know... K. C.... spoiled rich brat who was on my old framing crew and brutus went to school with him


He's running his own show now, eh.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

My 01 Dodge sits up high. 3/4 ton 4x4 with stock tires. Then added a bed slide and the bed is another 8'' higher. After a long day, I do wish I had a trailer or a Sprinter. It does have a solid front axle, do they make a truck anymore with them? It seems ever since they marketed trucks for women, the trucks have been made to ride softer and have many more thing that can go wrong with it.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Brutus said:


> He's running his own show now, eh.


Is that the one that posted about towing a truck with a new kind of chaulk? Some post about how strong it was?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Gary H said:


> My 01 Dodge sits up high. 3/4 ton 4x4 with stock tires. Then added a bed slide and the bed is another 8'' higher. After a long day, I do wish I had a trailer or a Sprinter. It does have a solid front axle, do they make a truck anymore with them? It seems ever since they marketed trucks for women, the trucks have been made to ride softer and have many more thing that can go wrong with it.


All the half ton trucks use independent front suspensions. (Girlie Setups intended for smooth city cruising)

Ford & Dodge both provide solid front axles in their 3/4 ton and up series trucks.

Chevys use IFS in all of their 4x4 pickups, so they ride a little smoother, handle a little better, and ride lower. Which as I approach the big 4-0, is starting to sound attractive.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gary H said:


> Is that the one that posted about towing a truck with a new kind of chaulk? Some post about how strong it was?


Sorry, I don't quite follow?

Maybe I screwed up, I meant the guy Kirk was talking about is running his own company. Sorry.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

THRemodeling said:


> newer trucks seem to have taller bedsides than they used to. i have a 2009 f250 with weather guard side boxes. I am 6 foot tall and when i open the box on level ground its at my neck. kind of hard to work out of without a lift i cant imagine putting something in the bed if it was anyhigher


I absolutely HATE the high bedsides on newer trucks. It makes them harder to use, and look silly - with no benefit I can see.

As for lifting a work truck, a couple of inches to clear bigger tires isn't going to make it look like you're trying to work out of bigfoot. I prefer to use all terrain tires on a work truck vs off road tires.

If you're lifting the truck 18" and putting these on you'll look like an idiot:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Only time my truck gets lifted is when it needs brakes..


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> All the half ton trucks use independent front suspensions. (Girlie Setups intended for smooth city cruising)
> 
> Ford & Dodge both provide solid front axles in their 3/4 ton and up series trucks.
> 
> Chevys use IFS in all of their 4x4 pickups, so they ride a little smoother, handle a little better, and ride lower. Which as I approach the big 4-0, is starting to sound attractive.


A friend of mine just sold his silverado - a really beautiful truck, IFS rode smooth as silk, the transfer case and trac control system was incredible. You couldn't get it to slide in the rain without trying REALLY hard, and even then it didn't slide much. He also had an Auburn locker in the rear - the one that locks when you apply forward power. Had to replace the G-bomb with something (anything!) else when it started making funny noises!

I prefer a stouter setup. I'm in a 2wd right now, but when I upgrade to a 4wd it's 12v cummins, a727 3 speed auto, np203 tcase, dana 70 rear, dana 60 front. Leaf springs and solid axles all around.

It's a simple setup, no computer controls to go haywire, built like a tank.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Only time my truck gets lifted is when it needs breaks..


that when it* breaks* or needs *brakes*?...:whistling:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

griz said:


> Is that when it breaks, or when it needs brakes?...:whistling:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


While we are at it.. :laughing:

Too much treat I suppose..


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> I absolutely HATE the high bedsides on newer trucks. It makes them harder to use, and look silly - with no benefit I can see.
> 
> As for lifting a work truck, a couple of inches to clear bigger tires isn't going to make it look like you're trying to work out of bigfoot. I prefer to use all terrain tires on a work truck vs off road tires.
> 
> If you're lifting the truck 18" and putting these on you'll look like an idiot:


Those are made for an atv not truck you'd probably blow them as soon as you put the truck on the ground not to mention shake your truck apart


----------

